# Vincents recent haircut



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So because of the heat, and Vincents love of mud and brambles we had him cut back.....a lot!
I love it though, he looks very posh to me!!

Before:









After:


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice and smart just how i keep Roscoe. It is much better for the dog in summer particular.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely doggie haircut. I keep Izzy that short all the time, then I only have to brush her a couple of times a week and she never gets any mats - I am lazy!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awwww Vincent looks so cute with his new haircut...love the pics


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

SNAP!! 



















Think i might trim her muzzle like vincent and milly, make it a bit 'softer'.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww Vincent looks all velvety & so does Lola


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Vincent looks lovely and will be more comfortable in summer weather ... very velvety looking!

Lola looks gorgeous too. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Practical cuts for the summer my choccy poo friends ... makes sense to me .. soft velvet feel ... and lets face it these coats grow so quickly .. only cut my girls a few weeks ago and Honey had a mini trim again today.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie love Lola's little white chin ... I remember her having that at only a week or so old .. so cute ..


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He is much more comfortable and so soft!!
Although, on his walk today he ran through many mud puddles so his legs are back to being curly 
But he was running about a lot more than he has been so I take that as a sign that he likes it!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Think i might trim her muzzle like vincent and milly, make it a bit 'softer'.


Yeah, we had it done because mister 'snuffle' loves to put his face in everything, his nose is the worst for matting!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow that really is a hair cut! He looks great! That coat should be much better for the warm weather


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a smart boy he is, just love Vincent! Bertie had a short back and sides on Friday and feels much better for it


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> What a smart boy he is, just love Vincent! Bertie had a short back and sides on Friday and feels much better for it


I love Bertie!! I think Vincent might be getting a similar coat, after his cut he's got a few big patches of white hair coming through his brown coat!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

He looks very smart indeed!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Vincent is so handsome he would look good if he had no fur. A good, practical cut. I need to do Obi but can't bring myself to do it just yet. Now the heat has gone I've backed off...I'm a chicken! 

Katie, Lola looks fab too. Such a beautiful face!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Would love to have Hattie curly and shaggy looking but the practicalities of a long coat are not for me. Vincent looks great bet he feels much better if it is hot also no daily worries about matts! Also I find Hattie is much better in her Equafleece if the weather is bad if she has a short coat. When I had two Jack Russell terriers they moulted for England but were easy to keep clean just a quick wipe off! No such thing as a free lunch it is either hairs or muddy coat!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree Sue, if Vincent wasn't so obsessed with getting muddy we'd much prefer the shaggy 'Poo look, but it's just not practical for us! 
Vincent has also been showing off his aerodynamic body now by running up and down the path as fast as he possibly can...


----------

